# New to the A6, first one 1998 2.8l quattro



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

I just picked up a europa blue mica A6, 193k miles good shape overall, but the engine was locked up, I already knew where a 98 engine with ecu was for 200... so its not a big deal.... do these have a failure point on the block? the 2.8 as far as i can tell are a very durable engine.


----------



## plynch (Aug 30, 2006)

oh, yeah purchase price was 650!...hehe


----------



## rawritspawel (Jul 20, 2009)

haha nice price! :] 
i'm closing in on 175k and it runs pretty damn well! the only thing that broke was the alternator and that was a 50 dollar fix cause i bought a used one and changed it myself 

enjoy your car!


----------

